# Pudlepointer Breeder



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Does anyone know of a good Pudelpointer breeder around? I have found one in Boise, but he has not gotten back to me on the messages I have left him. 

Thank you


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bob Ferris at Cedarwood is who you called right?

Take a look at this link: http://pudelpointer.net/breeders.html


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Gdog has got you covered. The breeders in the Pudelpointer alliance have proven dogs. Call a few of them and get to know them. Find out how/what they hunt. I got mine from Hardtrigger Gundogs in Meridian, Idaho.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

These guys have covered it, but I'll say that if you really want a dog from Bob, don't be discouraged if he doesn't return your voicemails. Eventually you'll get through, but he gets dozens of calls a day with people looking for pups.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Windy sage pudelpointers in Montana is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

